# Harboring a Minor?



## readyg (Jun 16, 2009)

My friend and I are going travelin, and he's 17. One of my other friends said that if he gets in some kind of trouble, then I could also (being a 'legal adult' of 19) jail/fines? something. I was just wondering if any of ya'll got the info on this sort of deal


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you could be arrested or ticketed for "contributing to the delinquency of a minor". (the exact definition of the term and the punishment varies widely) So, either don't get in trouble, or have him come up with a fake identity for the time being.


----------



## readyg (Jun 16, 2009)

well, shit


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2009)

i don't think that's totally true. ive traveled with minors, even got stopped/questioned by the cops and we never really had any problems. most of that "contributing to the delinquency of a minor" stuff is old laws in southern states (from what i understand; also the south is the only place ive had a cop mention/threaten me with this).

overall, i wouldn't really worry about something like this.


----------



## moe (Jul 28, 2009)

i just found out that in iowa it's okay to sleep with 17 year olds and forgive me i know this is completely irrevelant to this thread but thought/felt like putting it out there.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jul 28, 2009)

mattpist said:


> i don't think that's totally true. ive traveled with minors, even got stopped/questioned by the cops and we never really had any problems. most of that "contributing to the delinquency of a minor" stuff is old laws in southern states (from what i understand; also the south is the only place ive had a cop mention/threaten me with this).
> 
> overall, i wouldn't really worry about something like this.


 
spot on. also, at 17 (as long as they can prove it, who they are and aren't drunk/high) most pd don't really give a fuck. matt, i totally agree on the south. fucking nuts here!


----------

